# which is the best survival machetes?



## jospeh0012 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello folks
I just want to talk about everything about the machetes because these are very useful outdoor survival tools. Mostly machetes are used for the hunting, cutting, and chopping purposes that why I wanna tell about all the best machetes that fulfill your daily needs so after a long hours discussion we found the best machetes that are the best selling and have good reviews


Thanks
Joseph


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

please. tell me more


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

IBTL IBTB 

:banstick:


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't own a machete. I only buy tools that I have a use for and I don't plan on hacking my way through any jungles.


----------

